# Who is your dream girl?



## Chop1

My wife of course! Married 19 years in July!


----------



## Ignition kid

I have allready met her, just have until 18 till I can date. I don't care about all of those celebrities you can have them all because its all about the inward appearance, the heart and thatswhat matters to me.


----------



## countryboy173

Miranda Lambert or Tiff Lakosky :thumbs_up


----------



## muzzyman1212

hunter14 said:


> Just for fun, who is yours?
> 
> For me, MILEY CYRUS!!!
> 
> your turn, :darkbeer:


i actually think miley cirus is kinda uglyukey: but i think megan fox is really hot:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## Diamond_Archer

countryboy173 said:


> Miranda Lambert or Tiff Lakosky :thumbs_up


Same here man, lol. Meghan Fox and Laura Francese would be fine too, lol.


----------



## kegan

Haven't met her? 

Thing about Miley, Megan, etc. is that you'll only be able to put up with them/they'll only be able to put up with you for so long. I promise. So your dream person is the one who completes you. 

Besides, no one knows what they want/need.


----------



## N7709K

met her already....

thats all i'm gonna say


----------



## muzzyman1212

*what about Taylor Dury*

i think taylor dury would be pretty cool she is good in the looks department, plus you could hunt with her on her dads mega buck properties and shes the same age as me!:thumbs_up


----------



## Jonny Boy

Lizzy G. from my school.....


----------



## Diamond_Archer

muzzyman1212 said:


> i think taylor dury would be pretty cool she is good in the looks department, plus you could hunt with her on her dads mega buck properties and shes the same age as me!:thumbs_up


I saw her on tv today and she is pretty good looking.


----------



## muzzyman1212

Diamond_Archer said:


> I saw her on tv today and she is pretty good looking.


i told you:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## Leopard1

Mackenzie Sombrowski


----------



## Robinhooder3

adriana sage and megan fox    :faint:


----------



## timbermilton

my wife. she hunts, shoots, fishes and kicks my ass when needed.


----------



## timkid

anne hathaway or reese witherspoon


----------



## mathewsshooter9

hunter14 said:


> Just for fun, who is yours?
> 
> For me, MILEY CYRUS!!!
> 
> your turn, :darkbeer:


x2 or linsay lohan


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

Diamond_Archer said:


> I saw her on tv today and she is pretty good looking.


lol me too.. and i agree.


----------



## Flecky

Kate bekinsale!!!!!!


----------



## Backlash

hunter14 said:


> Just for fun, who is yours?
> 
> For me, MILEY CYRUS!!!
> 
> your turn, :darkbeer:


The lady I've been married to for 42 years.


----------



## buglebuster

My future wife.. whoever she is :star:


----------



## archerykid13

Going out with her right now.

AK13


----------



## MichiganMan10

My girlfriend


----------



## Indianayounggun

definatly tiffany Lakosky on her illinois bow fishing show!!!!!!!!! shes bowfishing in a bikini


----------



## ebonarcher

At 54 I've decide nobody completes me. Haven't met anybody lately and it more fantasy than reality.
There is no such thing as a soul mate but it would be nice if there was.


----------



## fishycatfish

Well I have been with my girlfriend for almost three years. At first she may have been my dream girl but stuff gets old. She hunts, fishes, and all other kinds of good stuff but I might have to find me a new one soon. Hope she doesn't read this. If it was a celeb I would pick Taylor Swift she seems smart and down to earth. Oh and hot!!!


----------



## hunter14

fishycatfish said:


> Well I have been with my girlfriend for almost three years. At first she may have been my dream girl but stuff gets old. She hunts, fishes, and all other kinds of good stuff but I might have to find me a new one soon. Hope she doesn't read this. If it was a celeb I would pick Taylor Swift she seems smart and down to earth. Oh and hot!!!


I agree with Taylor. super hot!


----------



## kegan

Sheesh... romance really is dead...


----------



## 82875711

Here she is jk lolol


----------



## lung beater

Megan Fox,Tiffany off of the crush and,a girl in my town Chelsea s (she hunts,fish,and has a body like megan fox:kiss::kiss::teeth:


----------



## hunter14

82875711 said:


> Here she is jk lolol


babe


----------



## bowtechy95

hunter14 said:


> Just for fun, who is yours?
> 
> For me, MILEY CYRUS!!!
> 
> your turn, :darkbeer:


hahah we know this one brett, u always speak of miley on facebook too!!


----------



## Aaron Groce

lung beater said:


> Megan Fox,Tiffany off of the crush and,a girl in my town Chelsea s (she hunts,fish,and has a body like megan fox:kiss::kiss::teeth:



thank grow some balls and ask her out

lol jk


----------



## kegan

Aaron Groce said:


> thank grow some balls and ask her out
> 
> lol jk


Maybe he has and she, like many great girls I know, has the world's worst taste in guys.


----------



## hunter14

bowtechy95 said:


> hahah we know this one brett, u always speak of miley on facebook too!!


I know I know, she is perfect!


----------



## bowtechy95

lol her new style has made her ten times hotter


----------



## hunter14

bowtechy95 said:


> lol her new style has made her ten times hotter


agreed:mg:


----------



## bowhunter12791

Well... i always thought jessica alba ha. But now ive came to my senses and found out i need someone that enjoys the outdoors and exercising... have yet to have any luck!!


----------



## I'm Not Ted

A few friends of mine come to mind. Not entirely sure if I could see myself putting up with them for a loooong time though.

I'm not into the whole Megan Fox/Jessica Alba thing. It's way to unrealistic.


----------



## Rory/MO

This thread's a joke.


----------



## sawtoothscream

muzzyman1212 said:


> i actually think miley cirus is kinda uglyukey: but i think megan fox is really hot:wink::thumbs_up


both are now megan fox messed up her face with that last operationukey: she was IMO one of the hottest girls out there until that.

miley isnt that good looking.


my dream girl? idk met some hot girls at a party a few weeks ago and the 2 (sisters) were like:mg: wow. played some pong and danced and thats about it.


----------



## muzzyman1212

i guess i haven't seen megan with her new surgery?


----------



## hunter14

sawtoothscream said:


> both are now megan fox messed up her face with that last operationukey: she was IMO one of the hottest girls out there until that.
> 
> miley isnt that good looking.
> 
> 
> my dream girl? idk met some hot girls at a party a few weeks ago and the 2 (sisters) were like:mg: wow. played some pong and danced and thats about it.


yeah Megan got a bit weird. But how can you call my Miley ugly, lol


----------



## muzzyman1212

Ok miley isnt bad she just never would be my dream girl by no means


----------



## Z7back-straps

82875711 said:


> Here she is jk lolol


that just made me spit my dip outukey:


----------



## hunter14

muzzyman1212 said:


> Ok miley isnt bad she just never would be my dream girl by no means


not even with all that money lol


----------



## outdoorsman193

and me to the Taylor Drury lol

but what about the botech chick that's in highschool? she shoots fita, looks good doin it too.

Or even better some of the mathews female pros? 
Any girl that can shoot for a company like mathews bowtech hoyt etc and look good doin it has my vote


----------



## Ignition kid

82875711 said:


> Here she is jk lolol


that's alot of lovin" LOL!!!!!!!
My buddy always says and now I say it when I see a "horizontally challenged" woman I say "who can love a fat woman but oh can a fat woman love, she provides shade in the summer and warmth in the winter!" LOL


----------



## Knottygirl

timbermilton said:


> my wife. she hunts, shoots, fishes and kicks my ass when needed.


hahaha


----------



## dutch07

muzzyman1212 said:


> i think taylor dury would be pretty cool she is good in the looks department, plus you could hunt with her on her dads mega buck properties and shes the same age as me!:thumbs_up


yeppp..


----------



## ChadLister

Ive got my girl right here ;P ill post some pics.


----------



## countryboy173

ChadLister said:


> Ive got my girl right here ;P ill post some pics.


Your mom doesnt count Chad :wink:


----------



## BowBoy78

Rory/MO said:


> This thread's a joke.


+1

you aint kiddin


----------



## MartinHunter12

muzzyman1212 said:


> i actually think miley cirus is kinda uglyukey: but i think megan fox is really hot:wink::thumbs_up


AGREEEEEED:wink:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

outdoorsman193 said:


> and me to the Taylor Drury lol
> 
> but what about the botech chick that's in highschool? she shoots fita, looks good doin it too.


blonde hair?


----------



## Aaron Groce

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> blonde hair?


yes criss he is talking about PP

god dude she would kill you if she read this lol hahahaha


----------



## outdoorsman193

haha ya, she's pretty good lookin. heard she shoots pretty good


----------



## Aaron Groce

yeah she's cute and yes she can shoot 
she woops my ass


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

aaron we all whoop your ass 

nah she wouldnt kill me, i didnt say anything, nor do we actually know eachother that well


----------



## Aaron Groce

i hear ya chris


----------



## d3coy_duck

my GF. she hunts, shoots, fishes and kicks my ass when needed. :wink:


----------



## Picciuto

*here we go*

tiffany lakosky or megan fox!!! :wink:


----------



## timsbluehouse

Elisha Curthbert, Tiff Lakosky, or Julie Kruger


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

Picciuto said:


> tiffany lakosky or megan fox!!! :wink:


+1 haha


----------



## arhoythunter

mine would probaly be taylor drury, tiffany ( off the crush), or a girl at my school.:mg:


----------



## thor94

Amber lancaster( jenny swanson from the hard times of rj berger)


----------



## StraightShotSam

hunter14 said:


> Just for fun, who is yours?
> 
> For me, MILEY CYRUS!!!
> 
> your turn, :darkbeer:


Why the heck do u ask people this? Miley Cyrus??? She's a wierd one, but she is definetly a hottie.


----------



## hunter14

StraightShotSam said:


> Why the heck do u ask people this? Miley Cyrus??? She's a wierd one, but she is definetly a hottie.


Cause I was bored!! whats it to ya? and yeah for sure she is hot. so shes my dream girl!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

Brett, i think you should move onto someone more realistic. Miley is ten times out of your league and you need a kick in the head to realize you are wasting your time. i will gladly kick you in the head to get you senses back in check. we all know Miley is hot but is too trashy in ways. there has to be so pretty hot Canadian girls that you go to school with. go after one of them:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## hunter14

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> Brett, i think you should move onto someone more realistic. Miley is ten times out of your league and you need a kick in the head to realize you are wasting your time. i will gladly kick you in the head to get you senses back in check. we all know Miley is hot but is too trashy in ways. there has to be so pretty hot Canadian girls that you go to school with. go after one of them:wink::darkbeer:


yeah well, I change my girl to KATY PERRY, what now!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> Brett, i think you should move onto someone more realistic. Miley is ten times out of your league and you need a kick in the head to realize you are wasting your time. i will gladly kick you in the head to get you senses back in check. we all know Miley is hot but is too trashy in ways. there has to be so pretty hot Canadian girls that you go to school with. go after one of them:wink::darkbeer:


once again, it still is the same situation


----------



## willculbertson

hunter14 said:


> Just for fun, who is yours?
> 
> For me, MILEY CYRUS!!!
> 
> your turn, :darkbeer:


is a girl that hunts, fishs and like the out doors and not all afraid of bugs thats my dream girl :wink:


----------



## dubllung4

Whats up with the adults in this tread! Lol jk..but isnt this thread worthless without pictures???


----------



## kegan

dubllung4 said:


> Whats up with the adults in this tread! Lol jk..but isnt this thread worthless without pictures???


This thread is worthless regardless...


----------



## FITAfanatic

..... -_- ..... really guys?.... this is sad...... AHAHAHHAHAHAH!


----------



## N7709K

BowtechBabe18 said:


> ..... -_- ..... really guys?.... this is sad...... AHAHAHHAHAHAH!


That ain't me, honest


----------



## ivacic

:amen:



kegan said:


> This thread is worthless regardless...


----------



## FITAfanatic

omg im in here! ahahahah!


----------



## outdoorsman193

it's not worthless, if we all got together and shot we'd prolly still talk about girl.... its in our dna haha


----------



## s4 shooter

BowtechBabe18 said:


> omg im in here! ahahahah!


 about time you noticed:icon_1_lol:


----------



## kegan

outdoorsman193- no, this is pointless. So far there's no respect, just sexism and stupidity.

BowtechBabe18- I hope you realize all guys aren't like this:no:


----------



## hunter14

kegan said:


> outdoorsman193- no, this is pointless. So far there's no respect, just sexism and stupidity.
> 
> BowtechBabe18- I hope you realize all guys aren't like this:no:


its just for fun kegan.


----------



## countryboy173

Yes, it is pointless. It's just for fun, boys being boys.


----------



## skulzhead

this thread is a joke


----------



## outdoorsman193

kegan said:


> outdoorsman193- no, this is pointless. So far there's no respect, just sexism and stupidity.
> 
> BowtechBabe18- I hope you realize all guys aren't like this:no:




Actually all guys are...
The new york times did a study on the human male brain and came to the results that if you do it consiuosly or not, the average male thinks about female oriontation every 9 seconds


----------



## countryboy173

outdoorsman193 said:


> Actually all guys are...
> The new york times did a study on the human male brain and came to the results that if you do it consiuosly or not, the average male thinks about female oriontation every 9 seconds


:clap: :darkbeer:


----------



## skulzhead

outdoorsman193 said:


> Actually all guys are...
> The new york times did a study on the human male brain and came to the results that if you do it consiuosly or not, the average male thinks about female oriontation every 9 seconds


:happy1::lol3:


----------



## kegan

outdoorsman193 said:


> Actually all guys are...
> The new york times did a study on the human male brain and came to the results that if you do it consiuosly or not, the average male thinks about female oriontation every 9 seconds


Whether you think about it or not, you should have enough class not to talk about women as if they have no other attributes other than their looks. Hormones drive all sexually reporductive organisms to think about it. 

The way some folks are talking about women on here is just insulting and without couth.


----------



## skulzhead

kegan said:


> Whether you think about it or not, you should have enough class not to talk about women as if they have no other attributes other than their looks. Hormones drive all sexually reporductive organisms to think about it.
> 
> The way some folks are talking about women on here is just insulting and without couth.


kegan you said it man 

:amen:


----------



## hunter14

kegan said:


> Whether you think about it or not, you should have enough class not to talk about women as if they have no other attributes other than their looks. Hormones drive all sexually reporductive organisms to think about it.
> 
> The way some folks are talking about women on here is just insulting and without couth.


I wasn't trying to disrespect any girl, it was for fun man. dont ahve to take it so serious


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

hunter14 said:


> I wasn't trying to disrespect any girl, it was for fun man. dont ahve to take it so serious


+1. i didnt see any disrespect to anyone... maybe it is just me though


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

taylor drury or my wonderful girlfriend msc


----------



## Glock17

Get over yourself, do you really think young girls dont have similar conversations, please.....

This thread is a little silly yes, but harmless. 




kegan said:


> outdoorsman193- no, this is pointless. So far there's no respect, just sexism and stupidity.
> 
> BowtechBabe18- I hope you realize all guys aren't like this:no:


----------



## kegan

Glock- who are you to tell me to get over myself? 

This is an _archery_ forum. There are lots of threads about guns, atv's, and television on here, I know, but this should have been done in the Shade Tree forum or whatever it's called for certain. 

Harmless as this all is, it's what it leads to that bugs me. If I had a nickle for every person I've seen who sees nothing wrong treating their significant other (male or female) like less I'd have my own island in the Bahamas. A good friend of mine actually turned to cutting herself after her boyfriend's "harmless" remarks left her unable to deal with the pressure and comments.

How are things supposed to change if people don't even SAY something?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

but, this isnt the General Archery Discussion forum, this is the Young Archers forum, where young archers come to be young archers with other young archers, without having the adults in here.... and i dont think we are making any of the girls we listed cut themselves. we talk enough archery in this forum, hell, we have more contests and stuff like that then any other forum on AT.


----------



## hunter14

kegan said:


> Glock- who are you to tell me to get over myself?
> 
> This is an _archery_ forum. There are lots of threads about guns, atv's, and television on here, I know, but this should have been done in the Shade Tree forum or whatever it's called for certain.
> 
> Harmless as this all is, it's what it leads to that bugs me. If I had a nickle for every person I've seen who sees nothing wrong treating their significant other (male or female) like less I'd have my own island in the Bahamas. A good friend of mine actually turned to cutting herself after her boyfriend's "harmless" remarks left her unable to deal with the pressure and comments.
> 
> How are things supposed to change if people don't even SAY something?


we made rude comments? i thought we just named tv stars!! 

this was supposed to be a thread for the 'younger generation', I guess your way to mature. All of us on here are mature. it was for fun bud.


----------



## Natural Flight

Tiffany, hands down


----------



## outdoorsman193

hunter14 said:


> we made rude comments? i thought we just named tv stars!!
> 
> this was supposed to be a thread for the 'younger generation', I guess your way to mature. All of us on here are mature. it was for fun bud.


:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Glock17

Saying a pretty girl is a "hottie" or "dreamgirl" when you are a teenager is not abusive or sexist and does not objectify a woman (or girl) its normal, and here is a news flash kid, women like to hear they are attractive. (respectfully) 

And who I am is a 41 year old man with a sucessful 20 year marriage to a attractive woman, whom I worship as the goddess she is. 

So, lighten up kid, and yes, get over yourself.....

(keep speaking your mind though...)





kegan said:


> Glock- who are you to tell me to get over myself?
> 
> This is an _archery_ forum. There are lots of threads about guns, atv's, and television on here, I know, but this should have been done in the Shade Tree forum or whatever it's called for certain.
> 
> Harmless as this all is, it's what it leads to that bugs me. If I had a nickle for every person I've seen who sees nothing wrong treating their significant other (male or female) like less I'd have my own island in the Bahamas. A good friend of mine actually turned to cutting herself after her boyfriend's "harmless" remarks left her unable to deal with the pressure and comments.
> 
> How are things supposed to change if people don't even SAY something?


----------



## skulzhead

hunter14 said:


> we made rude comments? i thought we just named tv stars!!
> 
> this was supposed to be a thread for the 'younger generation', I guess your way to mature. All of us on here are mature. it was for fun bud.


+1:thumbs_up


----------



## bigbulls10

my dream girl is my truth 2. my bow will never leave me


----------



## scottprice

miley cyrus is gross man.....sorry but she is gross lol....i met my dream girl


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

bigbulls10 said:


> my dream girl is my truth 2. my bow will never leave me


wow


----------



## bigbulls10

*bow*



12-RING SHOOTER said:


> wow


its true infact your bow has no choice wether it leaves you


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

bigbulls10 said:


> its true infact your bow has no choice wether it leaves you


what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## bigbulls10

*bow*



12-RING SHOOTER said:


> what is that supposed to mean?


your bow is an inanimate object. it cant just grow legs and walk away


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

so what.... this thread is about who is your living dream girl... not what bow you would want to have.


----------



## Rory/MO

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> so what.... this thread is about who is your living dream girl... not what bow you would want to have.



Go to google. Type in "definition of a joke".


----------



## s4 shooter

bigbulls10 said:


> your bow is an inanimate object. it cant just grow legs and walk away


he has point:walk:


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

i know what a joke is


----------



## Robinhooder3

Oh, Kegan is just trying to play mr. sensitive. We all know he has the same intention we do. Quite a clever ploy my man lolz :jksign:


----------



## kegan

Robinhooder3 said:


> Oh, Kegan is just trying to play mr. sensitive. We all know he has the same intention we do. Quite a clever ploy my man lolz :jksign:


Oh no... RobinHooder is onto me...


----------



## skulzhead

kegan we get it you dont like this thread just stop guys


----------



## kegan

skulzhead said:


> kegan we get it you dont like this thread just stop guys


I wasn't being hostile. What Robinhooder said was funny. See the little winky face at the end?


----------



## skulzhead

kegan said:


> I wasn't being hostile. What Robinhooder said was funny. See the little winky face at the end?


:lol3:


----------



## nonamebob

nasty


----------

